# I am pleased to announce



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

A new U-OCH!!

Yesterday my sweet little Kodi earned her U-OCH in relative style. With a total of three HCs and two HITs, kodi provided me with my first Obedience Championship!

Now, she can relax and ovulate! (I am planning on breeding her on this heat, and it has been 8 months since her last heat!)

She is now known as 

U-OCH SHR URO2 GRCH BIMBS BBI Belle's Kodiak Dreamweaver UDX3 OM3 RAE JH ASCA-CD WCX CGC TT (Kodi…aka "Sparky")

Raw fed dogs rock!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Kodi!
You must be very proud!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats! 

But...I'm confused a bit....could you do me a favor and "translate" what all those titles mean?


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

congratulations! as someone who is just getting interested in the world of dog sports, i too would love to know what all her titles mean.


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

Sure!

U-OTCH (UKC OTCH)

SHR (UKC Started Hunting Retriever... beginning level title)

URO2 (UKC Rally Obedience 2...mid level title)

GRCH (UKC Grand Champion Conformation title)

BIMBS (Best in Multi-breed Show...UKC does not always offer conformation for the Belgian breeds).

BBI (My kennel name, Brains, Beauty and instinct)

UDX3 (Utility Dog Excellent 3. Qualify in Open and Utility at the same show. Do it at 30 different shows=UDX3

OM3 (Obedience Master 3..a score based title. Scores over 190 get a certain number of points. Get 100 points, get an OM1. Do that three times, get an OM3).

RAE (Rally Advanced Excellent..Qualify in Rally Excellent and Advanced at the same show, 10 different shows)

JH (Junior Hunter, beginning level title)

ASCA-CD (Companion Dog title from the ASCA organization).

WCX (Working Dog Excellent Certificate)

TT (Temperament Tested Certificate)

CGC (Canine Good Citizen Certificate)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow! You have gotta be one proud mama! What don't you do with your dogs?! I wish I had the time and funds to do all that with some or mine! Someday soon though :thumb:


----------

